# Bersa 45



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone know much about these 45's? 

My wife has a Bersa 380 and just loves it. But, I have yet to see a Bersa 45 so I could hold one or shoot it.

Could someone who owns one, or has owned one, please tell me the lowdown on this gun.

Thank you for your help in advance,

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do they have Academy Sports stores in your state? I think they carry some Bersas besides the 380.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I never buy from this site because I don't think they have good prices but it's fun to check out and will show you three dealer in your area when you get a quote.
http://www.galleryofguns.com/gunlocator/locatorstart.asp

I checked out their page

http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/detail_bersa45.php

and like the looks. I sure would like to hear from someone who owns one also.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had a Bersa Ultra Compact 45 for several years and think they are the best kept secret on the market today when it comes to a compact 45.

First the bad news. Among their owners, there is a love hate relationship with the UC-45... you either love it or you hate it. There have been problems with weak recoil springs and extractors (mainly a design/weak spring combo) in early models made before '04 that caused some FTF/FTE problems, but they are mainly a thing of the past unless you buy an older model. My gun was made in early '02 and had the weaker springs. The factory/importer (Eagle Imports in NJ) sent me new springs and I've fired over 800 rds since without a problem. They can be very hard to find. Depending on where you live, the "Big Bersa's" currently cost from $350-$400. My two UC's were both $285, but that was over two years ago. Accessories are not that plentiful, though there are holsters and several lasers designed for the larger Bersa's (9, 40 & 45). Factory magazines can be somewhat expensive ($40-$50), but they are well made and a one time investment.

Now, for the good news. The factory is about to release some factory options, like aftermarket sights, grips, "performance" parts and a few other things, but not until sometime early next year. They are also working on a new model to replace (?) the current UC-9/40/45. It's said to be a more rounded, easier to conceal version, though there's been no date set. If you are a lefty, the UC-45 is completely ambidextrous, including the safety/decocker, mag release and slide lock. They come with a lifetime warranty and there are several Bersa authorized repair facilities that frequent the main Bersa chat forums and offer lots of free advice. BTW, the main one is Bersa Talk (http://bersatalk.com/), though there are several others. Check them out if you want to see what Bersa owners think about their guns.

FWIW, I own five Bersa's - along with about two dozen other pistols - and my favorite pistol, period, is my Ultra Compact 9. It's the 9mm version of the Ultra Compact 45 you are asking about. While there have been a few "growing pains" with the 45, the 9mm is reliable to a fault and I use it when I qualify at the range for my CC license. The 45 holds 7+1 rounds while the 9 carries 13+1. There is a 40 S&W model that holds 10+1. If you want a 40, Bersa doesn't sell the 40 S&W version (the "Mini 40") under it's brand name, but under the name of FireStorm. There are also 9 and 45 versions under the FireStorm name as well. The only difference between a Bersa and a Firestorm of the same caliber/design is the shape of the trigger guard; the Bersa's is squared while the FireStorms' is rounded and all parts are interchangable.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have owned and own a bunch of handguns and my carry piece is a Bersa Thunder 45. Why? I consider it to be a perfect car/carry gun. Regards, Richard


----------

